# Plant problems



## Fish_Fan (Nov 5, 2011)

Can anyone take a look at the pictures in my albums and tell me what might be the problem with some of my plants. It looks like my fish are eating the leaves.

I've got 1 plec, 1 dwarf gourami, and 1 hatchetfish.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

You need to link. You can't expect people to go hunting for your pictures when you are the one asking for help.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Here are the photos in his album.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's not that hard to find it, I think I had to click three times...


----------



## Fish_Fan (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks bmlbites much appreciated. Look at the second pictures at all the holes in the leaves on the bottom of the stalk. Any idea what could be causing this? Is it just the fish eating the leaves?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What kind of fish? pleco can make holes in leaves scraping algae off. Any snails? IME, other fish tend to nibble the points of leaves, esp. new ones rather than bite the middle of a leaf. 

If the holes are in the oldest leaves and new ones are growing, the plant may be stealing nutrients from the old to feed the new. Take the name of the plant and "holes in leaves" and search. Maybe you can find a nutrient that needs supplementing. Or maybe you just pull the ugly, old leaves.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

The plants name is Wisteria. I had similar problems with it when I was starting out. I found that this was caused by nutrient dead zones. The higher levels of your tank have better light and higher nutrient levels. So adding a directional power head and dosing with basic fertilizers could help. Eventually this plant will start to sprout roots above the gravel and get its nutrients directly from the water. When this happens the Wisteria plant will begin to take over your tank. When they bush out they look beautiful but require lots of trimming. Check out what it did to my tank before I removed it (this started as 4 plants).


----------

